

NSA: Linux Journal readers get flagged for extra surveillance - zatkin
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-extremist-forum-and-its-readers-get-flagged-extra-surveillance

======
Zenst
I can understand it from a positive vetting approach, but now it is known
about then if anything further data will be of questionable quality.

If anything I'm more surprised this is know about the NSA regarding this site
more than the NSA's actions.

Though if you look at the linked source, viewers in 'US' OR 'GB' OR 'CA' OR
'AU' OR 'NZ' are excluded.

Now it does not appear that if you run thru a proxy service located in one of
those countries, that you would by pass this flagging. Which is anything seems
a little bit of a silly oversight and not one I would expect the NSA to be
making.

So how trusted and true is this information and associated source this article
is related too? Anybody add credence to this?

